# Castle Howard - Where to stay?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hoping to attend the Leeds Temple Newsam Show Rally.
Thinking of doing a bit of an add-on afterwards.

Is Casle Howard worth a visit?
Any reccomendations on where to stay that's nearby? The CC site in York is full.

Thanks
Hezbez


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

You could always try Castle Howard itself

http://www.castlehoward.co.uk/metadot/index.pl?id=3533&isa=Category&op=show

or Naburn Lock but not sure if open yet

http://www.castlehoward.co.uk/metadot/index.pl?id=3533&isa=Category&op=show

Keith

Edit - Will change specs, dates on Naburn page 1st Mar - 6th Nov


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Why not stay at malton @cl not sure if caravan club or CCC right next to train to goathland ( heartbeat and all that) pm me I will give all details to you


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We use this one at Towthorpe: http://www.yorkcaravansite.co.uk/York_Caravan_Site.htm when visiting daughter in Strensall over the winter as it's open all year. Close to the A64 (& also a v good farm shop!) so OK for Castle Howard if all else fails. Have to admit that we've never actually been to Castle Howard itself, despite the number of times we go up to York & the surrounding areas!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> You could always try Castle Howard itself


Yep, Castle Howard has its own campsite opposite side of the lake from the house. Stayed there 2 years ago after the York show.
Not the plushest campsite around but perfectly adequate, very quiet and very convienient for visiting the house.

Trevor


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I think I'll see if I can get into the Castle Howard site.
You say its across the lake from Castle Howard itself - is it within walking distance?

I'd prefer to be able to leave the motorhome in the campsite when i'm visiting the Castle if possible.

If it's too far, whats the actual Castle carpark like for motorhomes?

Thanks Hez


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Its a fair walk to the house entrance, about 1 1/2 miles if I remember correctly. The car park man will guide you to a larger seperate parking area with plenty of room for motorhomes.

Trevor


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am lazy so always use the tractor-train which runs from near the entrance passed the house and down to the lake

Keith


----------

